# Out of mothballs



## Jim Krewson (Nov 17, 2016)

Just set up my Marx CV freight set after many years of storage for Christmas this year. It's pretty basic, but thought some would be interested in seeing some of the pieces for old times sake. It helps this 80 year old FL retiree bring back some pleasant memories.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

That's Great!!!
Simple, Complex, it is all about fun and enjoyment.

Nice to see you got them out and are enjoying them again.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

A Marx was my first electric train for Christmas, 1941.

Couldn't see much of the train. How about another pic
with it in front?

Don


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I agree. Show the locomotive better. Cool set.


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

Your pictures bring back memories. Santa brought my first and second electric trains, which were also Marx, two years in a row. We lived in an apartment so I only got to run them around the tree at Christmas time.


----------



## time warp (Apr 28, 2016)

I've had a few Marx sets over the years, I always enjoyed them. Fun little layout! :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Krewson (Nov 17, 2016)

*Out of Mothballs*

Thanks for your responses. As requested, here's a few more pics after adding a split-level home, lighting the tree and showing the loco more clearly. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2016)

Looks great and reminds me of Christmas when I was little. Your trains are in great shape.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Very nice set. Thanks for the new pics. Merry Christmas.


----------



## NAJ (Feb 19, 2016)

Very Quaint, I like it lots, makes me relax just looking at it, Enjoy!


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*train set*

Hey,Hobo- I luv that train set. Thanks for posting the photos. I gotta one like it,only don`t have the flat car and truck.I see I gotta start looking for the truck and flat car. Did it come with the set or did you add it. I run mine most one or times a week when I get time. I have a few Marx sets and run them also.

By the way,welcome to the forum.have a great rest of the year everyone and a better one next year,Sanepilot/Everett:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

Those pictures made me think of my grandfather’s Christmas layout which I never saw except in pictures.


----------



## Jim Krewson (Nov 17, 2016)

*CV freight set*

The Marx set was given to my wife's brother (now deceased) in 1940. We have stored it for over 50 years. The flat car and truck were included but not paired until I realized they went together after seeing a photo of a similar set. How cool is that? Good luck in finding one. Have a great holiday season!


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Great looking set. :thumbsup:


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*tk/tlr*

Hi,all. Found that trailer and truck on Ebay. One was $149.95,the other was $199.95. Don`t look like I want it. as bad as I thought.LOL:laugh:


Have a good rest of the year,enjoy..Sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Dieseler (Jan 29, 2014)

Your set looks real nice especially for its age surely your enjoying it .
Merry Christmas.


----------



## Jim Krewson (Nov 17, 2016)

Thanks Dieseler, and a Merry Christmas to you and yours. Jim


----------



## Chops124 (Dec 23, 2015)

Charming. I particularly like the use of fencing along the border. The 
wheel barrow is a nice touch. You do your Grandfather's legacy an 
honor.


----------

